# Sibling name to go with Jacob



## A132429

Im looking for names that go with Jacob..We have Evie picked for a girl and we have both loved it since before Jacob was born.But does it go with Jacob..
I also love Ada, Edie, Eden and Aurora for girls, do any of them go better or is there any similar names to these that anyone thinks goes really well with Jacob?
For a boy Im stuck theres a few I like but none I love..Names I like and could possibly use are Cohen,Benjamin and Lincoln but I dont love any of them :/ and OH loves Thor but I dont like it at all!! Any help would be great :D


----------



## JJKCB

please dont call your child Thor lol

If you like Thor as a nickname you could use Theodor 

I think you should stick classic but not to old fashioned, like:

Charles
James
Johnathan
Edward
Jack
Harry
Henry
Oliver
William

maybe abit more trendy classic names, like:

Percival
Rupert
Vincent
Samson
Hugo
Rudyard
Sebastian


----------



## A132429

Ive already said no to Thor lol I have cousins called Jack and Charlie and another one on the way whos going to be Harry and the only other one I like is Samson but OHs ex girlfriend is called Sam so he said no :/ Might convince him though cause I love Sam but Im not as mad about Samuel so Samson is perfect


----------



## MUMOF5

I think Evie goes perfectly with Jacob :flower:. I have an Evie and I still love it :thumbup:. 

I also love Lincoln, its our chosen name if we have a boy :thumbup:, I love that its different yet quite traditional. Samson is a cool name too x


----------



## brittanyodett

I think EVIE fits great for a girl.

For a boy I suggest
Aiden
James
Nicholas


----------

